# John Deere 655/755/855/955 Tachometer



## Ldacombe (4 mo ago)

Those of you who own a John Deere 650/750 or a 655/755/855-955 and are having tachometer issues will no doubt find that there are either no replacements out there (i.e. 650/750) and there seem to no used ones out there OR the JD OEM is really expensive (655/755/855/955). A dilemma to be sure.

You will be happy to know that when I hit a brick wall with my tachometer issue, I was contacted by a company in India who provides tachometers and other meters for many tractor makes and models. They were willing to take my dead tach and recreate a new tachometer as they saw the opportunity for a new product to fill the missing niche. I shipped my tach to them, and I am happy to report that the samples I received are top notch and they also created one for 655/755/855/955 series tractors

Here is what they look like, and here is a link to a video of my new tach in my 750.
If you have one of these tractors and need a new tach, I can provide you with the companies contact info.









New item added to shared album







photos.app.goo.gl


----------

